

Is my startup idea good enough? - amirkhella
http://blog.amirkhella.com/2011/02/07/is-your-startup-idea-good-enough/

======
TamDenholm
The best advice, as always, is: just do it.

------
chmike
Bingo! This blog post just hit me right in the middle of my stomach.

I'm fighting with myself for months trying to determine if my idea is good,
how to implement it, how to secure my business, how to leverage market, how to
get time and money to implement it, how to proceed, what is the minimum viable
product functionality subset, ... while not doing anything concrete and real.

------
pkamb
On <http://keynotopia.com/> your "Browse the UI Libraries" button needs
padding! No point in making a nice CTA button like that if you still can only
click the actual text.

~~~
amirkhella
Thanks for the feedback. Will fix.

------
kgtm
An interesting take. Even though the "just do it" mentality has merit, the
crucial issue for me is identifying a startup area/idea that solves a real
problem that real people are willing to pay real money to have solved.

~~~
johniet
It's impossible to determine if the startup area solves a real world problem
without talking to people who you think have the problem. And it helps if you
can show them your potential solution, even if it's just a hand-drawn mockup.
Go talk to the people who have the problem, and get their take.

~~~
kgtm
The obvious issue for me is how to arrive to that list of potential problems
in order to be able to later benchmark a solution/product idea. Randomly
brainstorm? Focus on areas i am passionate about? Professional domain? All of
the above?

Maybe a new term should be coined akin to writer's block: The entrepreneur's
block!

~~~
vitorbal
1) Try thinking of things that happen during your day that piss you off and/or
that you think could be easier to do. 2) Stop to think if they could be
resolved by means of a computer. 3) Think of how a computer could help you
resolve it. 4) Examine if your idea has any potential problems that could
explain why no one has tried (and succeeded on) doing this before. 5) Start
talking to your friends

